# Shadows Corner



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

My name is Mario, i also go by shadow. This is a thread to which i will have photos of current or recent projects of mine available for you guys to check out! My models range from kustoms to lowriders, from candy colors to solids with very unique paint patterns. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Here are some pixs that I have taken of Mario's cars over the years.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice builds !!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Clean rides, homie. Welcome to LIL.


----------



## Los84 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sick paint jobs!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

sick


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow man verry nice !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

You ever competed in GTR IMPS, last year?


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Amazing paint work!


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

looking forward to see more of your work, its amazing


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats some badass paint work. Cant wait to see more


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

ART2ROLL said:


> Thats some badass paint work. Cant wait to see more


x-2 uffin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice work and welcome to the forum


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes I was at a show last year in crystal lake with my '58 ford. I believe that was the fifth annual GTR show NNL.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bad ass work!!!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

*Some of my kustom paint jobs*















This is my 1965 Chevy Lowrider


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Really beautifu,love all your work Mario


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

View attachment 673947
View attachment 673948


​This is a 1966 Malibu Station Wagon kit and the front is a 1964 Tempest nose. I kit bashed this body.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you i really appreciate it!


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

View attachment 673949
View attachment 673951


This is my 1960 bubble top which i won best paint, first place & the Jo Coddington Award at the Attack of The Plastic 2013 in the kustom class.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Congratulations well deserved!!


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is a 1967 Chevy Impala lowrider with kustom candy flip flop flames.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

​This is the top view of my '67 lowrider, some more paint patterns.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Epic!!


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 1962 Thunderbird with a 1961 star liner roof. Another kit bash project!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> Yes I was at a show last year in crystal lake with my '58 ford. I believe that was the fifth annual GTR show NNL.


We met at that show, you got PM


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 673958
> View attachment 673959
> 
> This is my 1962 Thunderbird with a 1961 star liner roof. Another kit bash project!


sweet and crazy


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 1941 Ford kustom pickup truck, with kustom front end, custom bed candy purple medal flake.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This was a 2011 Chrysler 300 station wagon. I cut the roof off and it came out like a truck & i used a '57 packer tail light in the back with a kustom paint job and graphics.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

My kustom painted & just finished trans am with a mural on the hood with candy flip flop colors and shadowing with the paint.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you im glad and hope that you like all my models i will be showing ,


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

You're Welcome keep em coming


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Good LORD these are sweet!!!


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 1976 Caprice lowrider. I painted this body gold based. I kustom mixed my paint, as always, its candy lime green and i flip flopped my patterns candy pagan gold and organic green with metal flake. Gave it one top coat of clear before i bare metaled the body. My inspiration for the interior is Tingo, but the difference between our interiors is that i do basic interior patterns. And as time goes, I will advance to different types of interior, this is the second model I used that principal for. My first one was the '65 Impala Convertible that is also on this page.I will give two more final top coats on my '76 Caprice next week. Hope you guys like my color combinations on my interiors.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy Shit! Nice , nice, and beyond nice!


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is one of my updated models that I will finishing up in the future. It's my 1951 Chevy. I did the wing doors, reversible trunk, and side hood. This one is painted in silver base with candy magenta that has metal flake. Its going to be another one of my lowriders & I'm going to use four different shades of pink to do my Tingo interior style, bare metal foil. I plan on using lowrider tires and rims to complete the look with full interior, trunk and hood.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Just do you fam everything in here if top notch do you :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

That '51 sure is different Mario. Can't wait for the other colors.

For those of you that are interested, here is a pix of Mario the shadow.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Rides lookin good homie,.....thats a nice display case/room!!!


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you all my models i build i do and enjoy building the highest quality in building from painting to interior work and i hold my building to the highest standards hope you enjoy seeing my models ,


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I sure do and that you hold to such a high standard really shows


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you wisdonm i am so happy that there are modelers out there that enjoy my work,


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you,,,


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you for the information on foam interior very helpfull,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you very mush coast2coast,,,,,,,


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful work on them!!!


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

My finished 1976 Caprice lowrider model.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 676564
> View attachment 676565
> View attachment 676566
> View attachment 676567
> ...


that's sick! I've always loved supremes on a glasshouse!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's one fresh glasshouse I likes


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

You gonna be up there Sunday?


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

yes i am are you,


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 1963 Ford Tail Dragger with full kustom paint and a mural on the trunk. I used Candy blue, green, gold and a complete continental kit.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> yes i am are you,


Yup, was trying to figure out how to hit Larry's open house and the show at once but its not happenin this year i always thought the open houses were in mid july but he ended up having a show up in VOLO and i missed out .


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 677099
> View attachment 677100
> View attachment 677101
> View attachment 677102
> ...


Nice


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 1958 Ford resin body. I used a 1957 Ford donor kit to complete the build. It has 1958 Ford Edsel rear bumpers and 1967 GTO rear tail lights, candy organic green under champagne base flip flopped with candy organic green under gold base for my patterns. Won first place in slammer class attack of the plastic 2013.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

You missed a good show, Custom class wont be the same next year


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is a 1951 Merc, it is in R&R resin, this model belongs to Pedro whose specialty is converting two door models to four doors. He gave it to me in primer so that I can paint it in candy root-beer under gold base. I will show the process as I go along. First I blocked the body with 3000 grit and let it dry. Now I am going to shoot it in gold base. Next week I will shoot it in candy root beer and the week after I will top coat it. 

Disclaimer: This is not my model, I am simply painting it for a friend who asked me. All the paint jobs and designs for this model are done by me, Mario Shadow Mendiola.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

Gold Base.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

It may have been an accident, but I appreciate that we can see the paint code. :thumbsup:

How did you do at the GTR show?


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

I wasn't able to make it to the GTR show due to personal emergency.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

your welcome on the paint code .


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looking good bro!


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 1958 ThunderBird kustom. I used champagne base and i flip flopped my colors from candy red to pagan gold & i also used a 1955 Chevy dashboard and a '55 Chevy Windshield which i cut in half to give it that roadster look. It has fender skirts, low to the ground.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> I wasn't able to make it to the GTR show due to personal emergency.


Its all good homie, you did miss a good show. Im bringing it next year tho


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

good looking model cant wait for next year show .


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> good looking model cant wait for next year show .


You dont go to the Butch O Hare show?


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

yes i do when is it do you know the date.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 679411
> View attachment 679412
> View attachment 679413
> 
> This is my 1958 ThunderBird kustom. I used champagne base and i flip flopped my colors from candy red to pagan gold & i also used a 1955 Chevy dashboard and a '55 Chevy Windshield which i cut in half to give it that roadster look. It has fender skirts, low to the ground.




that thing is perfect! totally period kustom!


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you i see you have very good test in kustom models hope you enjoy all my models i post on this site thank you .


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

is it possible for you to give me your cell number if you want post on my pm thank you ... and may be we could talk on the cell phone .......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> yes i do when is it do you know the date.


PMed all info


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you for the info /// i use to get a letter each year from ipms show about 2 years ago they stop sending me letters so i stop going to that show.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

I shot a coat of Candy Root-Beer over the Gold Base. To ensure the paint dried, I did one coat of Candy Root-Beer every two days and in the end I did three coats ( over a span on six days). I used my Candy Root-Beer concentrate, which I kustom mixed to my liking from a lighter shade to a darker shade. I plan on to top coat the model next week to complete the final stages.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 680562
> View attachment 680566
> View attachment 680567
> View attachment 680568
> ...


:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

Now I'm at the stage where I top coated the model with clear, which is automotive lacker clear 468. I wet sanded the first layer of clear with LMG sanding kit. Then i re-cleared it for the second top coat. I will give it a final sanding of seven thousand grid sandpaper and give it one more final top coat to give it that luster finish in the next couple of days. All the paints, clears and candy concentrates are automotive paints.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

In the last five years, I have been buying my paint material, which are automotive, from Bob's Paint. They come in candys, clears, pearls, and flakes in 1 oz. jars I use his products on many of the models I paint. If you are interested in purchasing his paints, call his number which is listed in the picture and tell him the shadow sent you


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

I finally came to the final stage of clear coating. I then rubbed out the clear with compound and polished the body. Everything you need comes in an LMG polishing kit. There is a total of three coats of clear on this model. Enjoy!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 682791
> View attachment 682792
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 4drpedro (Aug 5, 2013)

Dude. That looks good


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you....


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you ....you like yes...


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

The Merc is finally finished! Hope you all enjoy this model as much as I did painting it.


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice I love that color !!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice paint.


----------



## 4drpedro (Aug 5, 2013)

WOW THAT LOOKS GOOD I LOVE IT,


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you as you know the merc is done im going to start on my next project soon.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

your welcome pedro just got home from work im sure glad tomarow is sunday im going to stat on my next project build a kit bash 1967 station for my brother in law pete.is going to be a 66 wagon witha 67 g.t.o. noise im going paint it gold put bare metal foil on body clear it


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 683103
> View attachment 683104
> View attachment 683105
> View attachment 683106
> ...


Real nice


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 682413
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the dude thats always at Wheaton with the pre paints right?


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

yes his name is bob .. no there not pre paints they are virgin paint the paint must be reduse with redusoure and mix ...im very happy with his products.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm finally starting on my brother-in law's 1966'67 kit bash station wagon. I am taking you into the process when I put two bodies together and using ever coat body filler. I will sand and block and sand and prime with primer body filler, block it again. After that I will shoot gold base then put bare medal foil on the windows, and give it one top coat of clear, block that and do two more clear coats to finish the process. It will be take the next three to four weeks to complete the model. Enjoy :roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:The merc is immaculate!!great job


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I just saw one of those last week.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice work. cant wait to see it finished


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Mario, you've referred to block sanding several times, would you post a pix of what you use? How do you block the smaller parts, parts with compound curves, and many character lines?


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

i use the block that comes in the lmg kit i use there sanding sheets in diffrent stages of sanding to my prefrence and on the cureves andcorners i very carefully block in the same manner i allready prime and block the body 3 times . im in the stage of painting in gold next week, i will show some pixs neek week in primer and also scribe the door before i shoot the gold .


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you ,


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

You do some fantastic work!!


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you ,


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

Now I am on the third stage of primer. I blocked the model and before I shoot it in gold base I will scribe the door. Next week, I will show two more pics with primer and low rider tires on it.hno: in suspense!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Holy cows you do some great paint work. Love your style. Love your work. Great work all around.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you, im glad that you enjoy my paint work and style,


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

next week i will scribe the doors and paint the body gold with bare metal foil on the kit bash 66 station wagon enjoy,


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

Gold base with bare metal foil.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's super clean.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

next week i will clear coat the body but today i post this pixs of my brother in law 66 i already paint gold base with bare metal foil on the windows ad some low tires on the body hope all who see this likes it,,,


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hot Damn I love everything coming off your bench bro


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you bro .im very happy that there are model car builders out there that enjoy my model car builds..


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

Wagon looking good and the bmf looks nice and clean!!


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you . this wagon should be done in the next few weeks, i am goin to show some pics of my 1969 buick kustom paint job .kandy teal , blues , green , next hope you all like it.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking clean, bro.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you bro , i love to build kustoms and my specialty kustom painting.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

that riv came out sick


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you 302, i am very happy with the resalts of my 69 riv.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you 562 ,


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Badass Riv...


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you angel 81,


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

I just wanted to re-upload the 1960 bubble kit-bash model that I posted awhile ago because it wasn't appearing as pictures but rather as attachments. Hope you enjoy! This model won first place in customs, best paint and the Jo Coddington Award.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

My 1969 Ford Galaxy


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

*My Kustom '51 Ford*


























This is my '51 Ford shoe-box kustom. I am on the outside of my garage, where I do kustom work on my cars from time to time.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

*My Plymouth Project*









































This is a '49 Plymouth and it is going to have a '63 Chrysler 300 front end tilt. I chopped the roof off, and I am building a Carlson top with 1948 caddy tail lights. The first photo is a sketch that my friend designed for me so that I can use it to help build this kustom car for my son. Also, the trophies in the background of the pictures are some of awards I have won over the years.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Wow ,Uniqe style ,lovin it!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice shoebox!!! I use to have a kustom 49 plymouth i built a few years back.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

rockin 562 can you send me a picture of your 49, i like to see it thank you..


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

i rebuilt the straight 6 flathead with the 3 on the tree. i split the front fenders and welded them back together smooth. frenched 56 bel air tail light bullets. was going to chop the front 4.5 in and the rear 6in. But sold it first. frenched headliggts using vw bug headlight rings. and split manifold with dual straight pipes with flame throwers. nothing fancy.daily driver without air ride.


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGbFP6iHXzQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

kool i like whati see nice 49 ply.my sons was exactly like yours be fore i shop off the roof and use conduit pipe to build a roof frame for the carson top and ad the crysler 300 front clip on the nose of the car and 48 caddy tail lights posibilty that at the last minite i might change my sons mind and put 59 caddy yail lights he my son sold the rib bumpers might replace with 1955 chevy bumpers.i rebuild the engine and trans coated the frame and under carage black sealer paint ,also going to put complet brake lines master cylinder fuel cell and lines ext,


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice. i will build another 49 soon. but i have to finish my truck first. A friend of mine use to get so pissed off because he had a 54 bel air and frenched and shaved and my little 49 ply. use to get more attention then his chevy because u really dont see to many of them around. good luck with the ply. and keel killibg those kustom painr jobs man.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you rockin 562.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my latest build. I used a '49 Ford resin body from Jimmy Flinestone & a '49 AMT Ford donor kit. I painted the body 1988 Ford red. My flames were done in silver base and I flip-flopped the paint candy red with three coats of clear. I used bare metal foil throughout the body and low-rider tires.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is another one of my kit-bash projects. It consist of two kits in one, a '55 Chevy Nomad and a '48 Cadillac with '59 Impala taillights. I did a chameleon paintjob, magenta to gold with bare medal foil throughout the body.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cool paint job...:thumbsup:
any interior pics???


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Are you going to Rosemont this weekend? I can't make it.

www.MCACN.com

The Muscle Car & Corvette Nationals is a huge car show full of ultra rare muscle cars - part of the show includes a free entry (no limit of cars) model car contest, sponsored by Model Empire.

Entry into the model car contest gets you a 2 day ticket for the price of one (buy a Saturday ticket, get Sunday for free!)

Bring out our cars, we'd love to see 'em!

Location: Donald E Stephens Convention Center, Rosemont IL


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 901090
> View attachment 901098
> View attachment 901106
> View attachment 901114
> ...


liking that color!:thumbsup:


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

Finally finished my 1966-'67 kit bash station wagon.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks great. Love that wagon. And Welcome.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you ,,


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

Pink base, flip-flop over candy pink metalflake. three coats of clear and bare metal foil throughout.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Great work ! homie


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you..


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

a real artist :thumbsup:


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you very mush,,.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That is beautiful


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 901090
> View attachment 901098
> View attachment 901106
> View attachment 901114
> ...



Sweet build


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you ..


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 997465
> View attachment 997473
> View attachment 997481
> View attachment 997489
> ...


bro, that thing is money! well done!


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you bro im very happy the model builders out there like my work,,/


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my latest creation that I am working on. I call it *"El Shadow"*​.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my newest creation, it is a 1962 Johan kit. It is painted candy organic green over a white base. The patterns are laced in candy green flip flopped with pagen gold. The roof is silver metal flake. :thumbsup:


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 1963 Ford Galaxy. I just finished it today. It's marina blue based and flip flopped with candy oriental blue. It is also mixed with candy teal blue and candy blue. Flip flopped in flake. The chassis is chromed from a local chrome shop with pegasus tires and rims. I used five coats of clear. It took three months to finish in my spare time.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 1131569
> View attachment 1131577
> View attachment 1131601
> View attachment 1131593
> ...


where can you get chromed plastic in the city HMU with info.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

i have a freind before he retierd i was very happy that he crome many parts for me , he also crome many parts for my 1951 ford also for my sons 1949 plymouth.he close his shop,after45 years in bisness,3 weeks ago. he had many of my parts for over2 months/ so im very happy i got all my chrome parts done.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> where can you get chromed plastic in the city HMU with info.


Chrome tech usa . look them up. hope this helps.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

bichito said:


> Chrome tech usa . look them up. hope this helps.


i know about them, fuck them. ill stick with Little Motor Kar.


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

how do you get a hold of little motor kar ?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

1942aerosedan said:


> how do you get a hold of little motor kar ?


http://www.manta.com/c/mtvfzdl/little-motor-kar-co


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

You are one VERY talented fella Shadow, great imagination in alot of these builds and top work on the paint jobs too man. :worship:


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you deecee ,


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 1949 Ford painted candy pagen gold, flip flopped with candy butterscotch. Bare metal foil throughout. Full detail on engine department.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

* This is my 1961 Ford Style line kustom model car. It has a silver base in metal flake. I flip flopped with candy teal, gold, orange,purple, and blue patterns throughout. The chassis is fully detailed.*


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 1939 Chevy Delivery Lowrider. It's in silver metal flake flip flopped with candy chameleon green to purple.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Beautiful work as always bro :thumbsup:


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 2005 Chrysler 300 painted in silver metal flake. The patterns are in candy pink and purple throughout the body, dashboards, and rear window panels. This model has tingo styled interior in pink, magenta, and pink metal flake inserts. Full chassis kustom painted with patterns.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice looking builds, Shadow. Where did you get the wheels for the galaxie and the 49 ford? Thanks. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

yes the tires and rims are pegasus there new series of product/.that there coming out with. and thankyou for liking my models.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 1966 El Camino Lowrider painted candy red, blue,gold, and root beer with lace candy red and gold patterns. Chrome undercarriage and painted candy red and gold.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow........chingon,Shadow!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 1154402
> View attachment 1154362
> View attachment 1154370
> View attachment 1154394
> ...


this is double bad!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 1143225
> View attachment 1143273
> View attachment 1143313
> 
> ...


Love this


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 1950 ford kustom outer limits.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Tuffy's Garage (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful work thanks for sharing


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you .


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 1957 300 Chrysler Kustom. I call it, "El Chicano". It is Candy Blue, with graphics throughout the body and panel work.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 2006 Chrysler doing a panel job gold metal flake flip flopped with candy gold orange green purple patterns throughout. Interior will be tingo style patterns to match the body.


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 992681
> View attachment 992705
> View attachment 992713
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT U CALL A TROPHY CASE!! Congrats


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds! Love the Magnum...


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 1959 Chevy Impala with silver designs and candy apple purple,blue,red,orange and pink designs.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Really like the trunk lid.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Everything's looking great,love the 57 Chrysler ute


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

​I finally finished this model


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

I went to a local model car contest this weekend. It was the 7th annual GTR NNL here in the suburbs of Chicago. Scale Auto Magazine took pics of my model. There was another photographer from GTR that also took pics of my pink and magenta 2005 Chrysler.


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

marioshadowmendiola said:


> View attachment 673943
> View attachment 673944
> 
> 
> This is my 1965 Chevy Lowrider


clean work


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those supremes work well on those two


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

I finally finished my 1965 Ford Galaxie Lowrider.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice,love the colors,Mario


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my 1949 Ford Custom Sportster. It is painted silver base metal flake flip flopped over custom mixed organic green candy with custom mixed dark candy green for my highway flames.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:WOW!, very kool work through out. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

View attachment 1540017
View attachment 1540025


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

this is my 1949 roadster build my me mario shadow mendiola.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

dope rides man


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

this is my new project, 1949 ford blue angel.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

im working on a section 1949 ford.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

MADE THE 2014 ISSUE OF SCALE AUTO MAG, MY 66 EL CAMINO LOW RIDER.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

made the 2015 february issue of scale auto mag with my 2006 chrysler wagon larry watson style paint job.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Really cool builds! Amazing paint jobs!


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)




----------

